# The Light to Medium Gray Suit: A Forgotten Option?



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

What are your thoughts on the light to medium gray business suit? Not charcoal or dark gray, but a lighter gray. For example, think De Niro in *Heat*. Cruise in *Collateral. *Or as dark as I would go, Grant in *North by Northwest*.

Paired with a crisp white shirt and almost any tie you wish, the gray suit, unlike navy or charcoal, can be worn with a wide range of shoe colors from black to walnut to tan. The gray suit can be solid or subtly patterned or with a bold glen plaid. I think it's a versatile suit color option that doesn't get much mention. Agree? Disagree?


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

Up here in Canada, there's a men's store called Harry Rosen that actually recommends you purchase a navy and grey suit, not a charcoal one. A medium grey suit can be worn to summer weddings and dressed down a lot more than a charcoal suit. Samuelsohn doesn't even make a dark solid charcoal grey OTR.

If you look at television commercials aimed at the younger crowd, they favour grey suits. The Microsoft Surface Pro commercial is a good example. The 30 second version even cuts out the guys in the blue suits.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Light grey is a classic summer suit, and medium grey a versatile year-rounder. They haven't been forgotten by me.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Over the last 30 years I have had two Prince of Wales check suits, which seen from any distance will appear as a light grey. I also had a houndstooth suit that was similar. I regretted all three purchases as I never felt right somehow in that register of grey, and they certainly weren't suitable for business. Just me perhaps, but darker grey is much easier to wear.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

My three favorite suits are a medium-grey glen plaid three piece that's a great three-season look, a grey herringbone three piece that I wear the heck out of each spring, and a tropical light grey 2-piece for summer dress up occasions. It seems to be my best color, and it make the ties pop. I admit I took some style cues from these men for whom a grey suit was their "power look"...









Pierce Brosnan's grey glen plaid worn in "The Thomas Crowne Affair" theft scene









Sean Connery's famous "Goldfinger" suit

Don Draper's classic grey 2-pc suit


----------



## JackKelly (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm wearing one today.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I see them quite a bit on campus -- more often than navy. Second to black, of course. In Manhattan, they're a little more rare. I doubt I'd buy a charcoal suit, at this point. I think light gray solids can look a little cheap, so glen plaids (or some kind of semi-solid, like JackKelly's) are preferable there.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I see them often starting about this time of year and through September or so. Less common (though not improper) in the winter. Like most light-colored suits, care must be taken by the large-framed gentleman. And at the pearl-grey end of the spectrum, they may come off as a little unserious for some occassions. Otherwise, they are certainly a viable and potentially strong option for most business and social suit use.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Grayson, JackKelly: Great pictorial inspiration there.

I'm actually looking at this for my next suit (but in a more classic cut of course): https://www.blacklapel.com/suits/solid-cool-gray-3-piece.html


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> I see them often starting about this time of year and through September or so. Less common (though not improper) in the winter. Like most light-colored suits, care must be taken by the large-framed gentleman. And at the pearl-grey end of the spectrum, they may come off as a little unserious for some occassions. Otherwise, they are certainly a viable and potentially strong option for most business and social suit use.


CuffDaddy, could you elaborate a bit on the "care must be taken by the large-framed gentleman"? I'm actively in the market for such a suit right now; should I be thinking twice about that?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Charcoal is such a bankerly/lawyerly/downtown color. Out here in the suburbs a lighter grey or a medium glencheck is more _insouciant _without being trivial. I'll be getting one this fall, a three-piece to coordinate with my blue herringbone.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Langham said:


> Over the last 30 years I have had two Prince of Wales check suits, which seen from any distance will appear as a light grey. I also had a houndstooth suit that was similar. I regretted all three purchases as I never felt right somehow in that register of grey, and they certainly weren't suitable for business. Just me perhaps, but darker grey is much easier to wear.





CuffDaddy said:


> I see them often starting about this time of year and through September or so. Less common (though not improper) in the winter. Like most light-colored suits, care must be taken by the large-framed gentleman. And at the pearl-grey end of the spectrum, they may come off as a little unserious for some occassions. Otherwise, they are certainly a viable and potentially strong option for most business and social suit use.





Mongo said:


> CuffDaddy, could you elaborate a bit on the "care must be taken by the large-framed gentleman"? I'm actively in the market for such a suit right now; should I be thinking twice about that?


CuddDaddy makes a useful point - I myself am quite tall, at 6' 6" and as noted earlier have not found the lighter-tones suit me. Quite possibly this is all a function of height, but why this should be is a slight mystery to me. I think possibly a light shape will tend to look larger, while a dark shape may have the opposite effect.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Connery wasn't a diminutive beanpole. I think he looks quite sharp.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

Langham said:


> CuddDaddy makes a useful point - I myself am quite tall, at 6' 6" and as noted earlier have not found the lighter-tones suit me. Quite possibly this is all a function of height, but why this should be is a slight mystery to me. I think possibly a light shape will tend to look larger, while a dark shape may have the opposite effect.


This is perplexing. One reason I'm looking for such a colour is to avoid the intimidating effect high quality dark solid suits on a "Mongoish" frame can have on lower level management - who I'm now often dealing with. I'm 6'2", 280 lbs, and wear a 50L with a 41" waist - so I often have to work at not being intimidating (although advancing age is helping with that somewhat, I think).


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^^Yes, I find it hard to explain - all three suits fitted me well, two being bespoke, the third altered by the tailor, yet I felt wrong somehow, wearing them.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Mongo said:


> This is perplexing. One reason I'm looking for such a colour is to avoid the intimidating effect high quality dark solid suits on a "Mongoish" frame can have on lower level management - who I'm now often dealing with. I'm 6'2", 280 lbs, and wear a 50L with a 41" waist - so I often have to work at not being intimidating (although advancing age is helping with that somewhat, I think).


Look at browns and olives, if those suit your coloring.


----------



## MTM_Master? (Jul 8, 2009)

Mongo said:


> This is perplexing. One reason I'm looking for such a colour is to avoid the intimidating effect high quality dark solid suits on a "Mongoish" frame can have on lower level management - who I'm now often dealing with. I'm 6'2", 280 lbs, and wear a 50L with a 41" waist - so I often have to work at not being intimidating (although advancing age is helping with that somewhat, I think).


I am a "big and tall" fellow myself. I have found that, in general, light colors will make someone or something appear larger whereas dark colors seem to have a slimming effect on the eye. That being said, in you are trying to tone down the appearance of your size, wear darker clothing that has a traditional, semi-loose cut.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

^^ 

Thanks, CuffDaddy.

I probably should have mentioned I'm a winter. Pale skin and what used to be black hair, so I'm skittish about those colour suits unless I can get a tan. And I live in Canada, so that can be a challenge.

What about getting some not quite as dark suits, but with more obvious patterns as a possible alternative? Perhaps someting like: ? I almost bought this the other day, but they can't tell me what model it is.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

MTM_Master? said:


> I am a "big and tall" fellow myself. I have found that, in general, light colors will make someone or something appear larger whereas dark colors seem to have a slimming effect on the eye. That being said, in you are trying to tone down the appearance of your size, wear darker clothing that has a traditional, semi-loose cut.


Hickey Freeman Addison in dark charcoal or navy? I have them, and love them, but I feel like they scream "AUTHORITY" when I wear them.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Mongo said:


> Hickey Freeman Addison in dark charcoal or navy? I have them, and love them, but I feel like they scream "AUTHORITY" when I wear them.


 A grey herringbone, somewhat lighter than charcoal, should not be too intimidating to your juniors.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Grayson, JackKelly: Great pictorial inspiration there.


Agreed. Draper's suit in particular is close to the color I had in mind.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I am only 6'5" but quite like my 3-piece glen plaid light grey suit....





Langham said:


> CuddDaddy makes a useful point - I myself am quite tall, at 6' 6" and as noted earlier have not found the lighter-tones suit me. Quite possibly this is all a function of height, but why this should be is a slight mystery to me. I think possibly a light shape will tend to look larger, while a dark shape may have the opposite effect.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

bernoulli said:


> I am only 6'5" but quite like my 3-piece glen plaid light grey suit....


Again very much like the color I'm espousing. Nice suit.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

A mid-to-dark grey sharkskin or fresco suit can work for louche business uses. Very light grey, not so much. Indeed, for informal occasions, there are better options.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

My most favorite suit of all time is a medium gray with a faint blue stripe.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

^ Very cool, even the pocket watch.

I was led to believe by my girlfriend that light grey would "wash me out" but I'm not so sure of that anymore. Indeed, Connery wears that famous glen plaid suit (that appears light grey from arm's length) quite well, yet he is also a winter in colouration.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

My light to medium grey suit, paired with a black turtleneck, is a staple for exhibit openings, receptions and other arts-type events, especially daytime on weekends. In this area, one does just not see very many dark suits with ties in these venues, even those that are country club/members only/academic/etc. The suit/turtleneck combination is about as dressy as I can go without appearing to be overdoing it.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Some nice examples shown in this thread.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Jovan said:


> ^ Very cool, even the pocket watch. I was led to believe by my girlfriend that light grey would "wash me out" but I'm not so sure of that anymore. Indeed, Connery wears that famous glen plaid suit (that appears light grey from arm's length) quite well, yet he is also a winter in colouration.


No, but it apparently will wash out an entire photograph.

I really need to get a better (i.e. non-cell phone) camera and a tripod.:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I was led to believe by my girlfriend that light grey would "wash me out" but I'm not so sure of that anymore. Indeed, Connery wears that famous glen plaid suit (that appears light grey from arm's length) quite well, yet he is also a winter in colouration.


Jovan, I think you may actually be a 'Summer': I recall you mentioning that as a child you had light/blonde hair, which went darker to the colour it is now. That is one of the hallmarks of a 'Summer'. If you are, indeed, a 'Summer' then a blue grey will work much better; or, if you buy a true grey make sure you have have your flattering colours reserved for your shirt and tie.

A true light grey suit and white shirt look dead on me.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Several members have written (rightly in my view) that UprCrust looks his best in medium to light grey suits.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Jake Genezen said:


> Jovan, I think you may actually be a 'Summer': I recall you mentioning that as a child you had light/blonde hair, which went darker to the colour it is now. That is one of the hallmarks of a 'Summer'. If you are, indeed, a 'Summer' then a blue grey will work much better; or, if you buy a true grey make sure you have have your flattering colours reserved for your shirt and tie.
> 
> A true light grey suit and white shirt look dead on me.


Pretty sure I'm still a winter. Truthfully, I had reddish brown hair that was sun-bleached from being out on the beach a lot, then later turned dark brown. This is not uncommon when reaching a certain age, I believe it happened to my mother. My father was dark blonde. I do occasionally get red strands in the hair and beard, but overall darker colours tend to work best on me.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

The Surface Pro commercial is very interesting. I've never seen a skinny lapel/peaked lapel variation before, let alone a heavy, dark plaid shirt with the solid, comparatively light gray suit in a (make believe) business setting. The dancing nerd's shoes are particularly remarkable -- I've never seen -- what are those, athletic shoes or rock-climbing shoes -- paired with a suit before. One of the suits wearing the blue suits has a really nice DB polo coat in a caramel colored camel hair. I've been looking for one of those for years and now think I need to find a tailor to make one. All in all, the commercial had a new take on style (though none I could imagine wearing, but for aforesaid coat). Thanks for the link!


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I make boat loads of em:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

db601 said:


> One of the suits wearing the blue suits has a really nice DB polo coat in a caramel colored camel hair. I've been looking for one of those for years and now think I need to find a tailor to make one.


$999 from MyTailor.com


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Grayson, JackKelly: Great pictorial inspiration there.
> 
> I'm actually looking at this for my next suit (but in a more classic cut of course): https://www.blacklapel.com/suits/solid-cool-gray-3-piece.html


Completely agree. Really like the fabric, but the fit on the model in the website? (I'll ignore any commentary about the hairstyle!). I don't think there's any way that jacket can button, and the view from the back has that characteristic horizontal creasing beneath the collar that the Forum is always criticizing. I had been thinking of trying a suit from there, but seeing these pictures gives me pause.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

medhat said:


> Completely agree. Really like the fabric, but the fit on the model in the website? (I'll ignore any commentary about the hairstyle!). I don't think there's any way that jacket can button, and the view from the back has that characteristic horizontal creasing beneath the collar that the Forum is always criticizing. I had been thinking of trying a suit from there, but seeing these pictures gives me pause.


 Your in trouble when they cant make suits fit models, some places cant even make things look good on dress forms.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

medhat said:


> Completely agree. Really like the fabric, but the fit on the model in the website? (I'll ignore any commentary about the hairstyle!). I don't think there's any way that jacket can button, and the view from the back has that characteristic horizontal creasing beneath the collar that the Forum is always criticizing. I had been thinking of trying a suit from there, but seeing these pictures gives me pause.


Most of the images have obvious fit problems. Lots have collars that stand away from the neck, so collar fitting seems to be one of the bigger problems they have. They all look sloppy across the shoulder blades.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> $999 from MyTailor.com


I clicked on the link, but there's a problem connecting to "topcoats" it's probably either a web problem or off-season issue; I'll keep checking it out. Thanks!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

David Reeves said:


> I make boat loads of em:
> 
> View attachment 7554
> 
> ...


Love that second one. I'm a sucker for vests with lapels.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

medhat said:


> Completely agree. Really like the fabric, but the fit on the model in the website? (I'll ignore any commentary about the hairstyle!). I don't think there's any way that jacket can button, and the view from the back has that characteristic horizontal creasing beneath the collar that the Forum is always criticizing. I had been thinking of trying a suit from there, but seeing these pictures gives me pause.





David Reeves said:


> Your in trouble when they cant make suits fit models, some places cant even make things look good on dress forms.





Matt S said:


> Most of the images have obvious fit problems. Lots have collars that stand away from the neck, so collar fitting seems to be one of the bigger problems they have. They all look sloppy across the shoulder blades.


IIRC, Derek and Warren told me they had trouble with some of the models even showing up. So they had to find replacements last minute that were roughly the same dimensions. (Difficult when the suits are custom made for another person, not just off the rack.) I do hope they eventually get better pictures for the first suits they offered, as they don't do them justice. The newest ones (with the non-fauxhawked white model and Asian model) have a definite improvement in fit. I noticed the collar standing away issue, but they seem to have fixed that as I never had a problem.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Jovan said:


> IIRC, Derek and Warren told me they had trouble with some of the models even showing up. So they had to find replacements last minute that were roughly the same dimensions. (Difficult when the suits are custom made for another person, not just off the rack.) I do hope they eventually get better pictures for the first suits they offered, as they don't do them justice. The newest ones (with the non-fauxhawked white model and Asian model) have a definite improvement in fit. I noticed the collar standing away issue, but they seem to have fixed that as I never had a problem.


Thanks! Actually, you vouching for them trumped the very mediocre photos (quite seriously, they could consider "rewarding" you for your commentary. BL, are you following the forum?). There's nothing yet quite like having a first hand report from someone we trust. You and the other posters that have personal experience with BL, particularly how they've responded to feedback, has been very reassuring and puts BL (for me at least) on the short list for an online retailer. But right now, I absolutely do NOT need more clothes, casual, dress, or otherwise! But, just in case...


----------



## Dovid (Feb 26, 2008)

For the sake of variety, I would go either darker or lighter than a gray suit that I already have, unless, of course, I am looking to replace a suit that is starting to show a lot of wear. Since I am pale, I would not go too light at the risk of being the pale man in the pale suit. 

A plus about light gray in hot weather is that it reflects more of the sun's rays than a darker fabric would.


----------

